# Hello everyone!



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

Hi, my name is Robert. I am an expat from southern California and I am currently teaching English in Beijing, China. I have been here working and traveling for about 3 years and I am ready for a major change of environment. The environment here in Beijing is terrible. There are a lot of great job opportunities and the potential to make a lot of money, but the weather and heavy pollution is a major turn off. I want to leave Beijing and China in altogether for these reasons. I have traveled to many countries in Asia, but have yet to visit the Philippines. I have always been really interested in the country, its vibrant culture and its friendly people. I just wanted to introduce myself and learn more about the job market and lifestyle of living in the Philippines from fellow expats on here.


----------

